# One Man's Trash...



## tjb (Jun 19, 2021)

Some people are geniuses.  Wow.  Just...wow!


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 19, 2021)

Great video but I don't buy the beginning where the hub was "found" in the excavation.


----------



## tjb (Jun 19, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> Great video but I don't buy the beginning where the hub was "found" in the excavation.


Yeah, me either.  A little too theatrical, but it made for a nice intro.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 19, 2021)

In the intro, finding the part that fell off the digging machine is a little much. But I am pleased to see the use of a "Scotch Yoke" as opposed to an eccentic arm. A scotch yoke is a little more complicated, but a lot more compact. The only problem I have is the lack of lift on the return stroke. It could be done by offsetting the yoke, but wasn't. 

.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 19, 2021)

I found a nut and a bolt so I made a motorcycle out of it.   I forgot to take a video.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 19, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> Great video but I don't buy the beginning where the hub was "found" in the excavation.


yeah, the dead giveaway was everything was free and all the nuts and bolts came off easily. Not in my world.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 19, 2021)

Most of my bolt heads come off quite easily and on their own . It's the darn rest of the threaded end that always keeps me busy !


----------



## tjb (Jun 19, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Most of my bolt heads come off quite easily and on their own . It's the darn rest of the threaded end that always keeps me busy !


Been there, done that a time or two.  (I find it's better if no one is in the shop when it happens.)


----------



## hman (Jun 19, 2021)

I'll kinda agree that "finding" the hub looked a bit hokey.  Nevertheless, car hubs are indeed stout (and not too expensive at a junkyard).  I once used a front wheel hub from a Chrysler "K" car as the pivot for a 22 foot diameter revolving stage for our community theater.  The revolve was used in several other productions over the next few years.


----------

